# Traps for Small Hive Beetles



## cervus (May 8, 2016)

I don't use chemicals in the hive, but Mite-away Quick Strips are labeled for SHB control.

I'm using these. Work really well, especially if you're not overrun with beetles.
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Beetle-Jail/productinfo/647B/

Can't speak on the diatomaceous earth, but the permethrin ground drench does nothing for adult beetles in the hive. It merely breaks the life-cycle. SHB pupate in the ground. I use 10% permethrin in a ground drench every month. But they fly.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

I've gone for option #2--traps. I designed my own screened bottom board with a pan below. Either mineral oil or DE works really well in these and I no longer have a SHB problem. Heck, I haven't even SEEN one this year, which is really saying something when you consider what SHB problems are in Alabama. There are free plans on my site and they are both easy and inexpensive to build. They end the problem before the beetles ever reach the ground. I've been using my traps for about 3 years now. I started with a bad infestation and now have none. I do have VSH genetics in my hives as well, and that is bound to be a factor too.

HTH

Rusty


----------



## Mykkah (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks Rusty that helps a lot! I'll check it out!


----------



## Michael Pawelek (Jun 4, 2012)

I also use the hive beetle traps in my hives, 2 per box and they collect and kill a lot of the adults. Late last spring I was in a hurry and did not replace the traps in one hive and on inspection 2 months later was horrified at how many adults were under the lid. I get together with other local Beeks and buy a 100 at a time which saves money. If you are careful with the thin plastic traps when removing them from the hives they can be carefully washed out, manually cleaned and reused a few times.


----------



## SS Auck (May 8, 2015)

I know people on here have used swiffer pads and i would be interested in seeing how they use them.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

SS Auck - you tube has a video - check it
Now all others - Keep your bees in direct sunlight and use migritory tops - no inner covers for them to hide in


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Method #4 not mentioned in the original post: Diatomaceous earth on the IPM solid bottom board, under the screened bottom board, that is "bee tight". It works very well for my hives and nucs and is also effective against wax moths (and I think mites, as it's used for mites on chickens). I replace it weekly (or more in our humid summers) by scraping the junk in the trash can.


----------



## photobiker (Mar 23, 2015)

I do the same a Ruth and in addition I use the beetle traps between the frames with DE instead of oil, less messy to handle.


----------



## J.Lee (Jan 19, 2014)

I went back to migratory tops or just plain sheets of plywood cut to size and my problem has gone away. Several large bee operations have told me they only use migratory tops for small hive beetle control. Hope this helps.


----------



## julieandwadeshelton (Oct 10, 2014)

Dadant's West Trap with SBB with DE instead of oil in the tray. The only way I can sleep at night, at least with regard to SHB.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

j lee - it will help - make sure there in the sun


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

Shot gun, ice pick and migratory covers coming up next. First two methods were not very effective.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

cervus said:


> I don't use chemicals in the hive, but Mite-away Quick Strips are labeled for SHB control.
> 
> I'm using these. Work really well, especially if you're not overrun with beetles.
> http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Beetle-Jail/productinfo/647B/
> ...



I do do not think that MAQS are labeled or work against SHB. You are thinking about Checkmite+.


----------



## whodew (Jul 21, 2015)

The freeman type bottom boards with tray work great. A little pricey unless you can fab your own version.They are distributed by heartwood in Starr, mississippi. There are numerous threads on homebrew methods you can try as well.


----------



## Barhopper (Mar 5, 2015)

julieandwadeshelton said:


> Dadant's West Trap with SBB with DE instead of oil in the tray. The only way I can sleep at night, at least with regard to SHB.


:thumbsup:


----------



## J.Lee (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks Sakhoney for the advice. They are all in the sun.


----------



## cervus (May 8, 2016)

jbeshearse said:


> I do do not think that MAQS are labeled or work against SHB. You are thinking about Checkmite+.


Yes. Checkmite+. Was thinking about something and typing something else. Thanks.


----------



## popeye (Apr 21, 2013)

Homemade oil tray traps have been working very very well for me. Even made some for my nucs. Plans on internet. I'm partial to the DIY ones from greenbeehives.com.
The ones that fit between frames are better than nothing. Be careful on spilling the oil from these on bees. Keep them away from broodnest area over and place one in a corner.
Putting stuff on ground is a waste of time.


----------



## beereal (Jul 12, 2016)

What kind of Diatomaceous earth do you use and where to buy it?


----------



## bucksbees (May 19, 2015)

Rusty Hills Farm said:


> I've gone for option #2--traps. I designed my own screened bottom board with a pan below. Either mineral oil or DE works really well in these and I no longer have a SHB problem. Heck, I haven't even SEEN one this year, which is really saying something when you consider what SHB problems are in Alabama. There are free plans on my site and they are both easy and inexpensive to build. They end the problem before the beetles ever reach the ground. I've been using my traps for about 3 years now. I started with a bad infestation and now have none. I do have VSH genetics in my hives as well, and that is bound to be a factor too.
> 
> HTH
> 
> Rusty


I use Rusty design on all my hives, along with migritory tops, and full sunlight. I do see one from time to time, but I find them in the oil all the time. I have yet to see any larva.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

beereal said:


> What kind of Diatomaceous earth do you use and where to buy it?


I have used Crawling Insect Control, which can be found at Garden Centers or Lowes. I have also used St. Gabriel's which is at some garden centers. And lastly, I have used the food grade diatomaceous earth from Tractor Supply. That one has bentonite clay in it, and I really don't like that one. The other 2 are just fine, but not labeled food grade.


----------



## beereal (Jul 12, 2016)

ruthiesbees said:


> I have used Crawling Insect Control, which can be found at Garden Centers or Lowes. I have also used St. Gabriel's which is at some garden centers. And lastly, I have used the food grade diatomaceous earth from Tractor Supply. That one has bentonite clay in it, and I really don't like that one. The other 2 are just fine, but not labeled food grade.


Hope it would be safe for bees:
Treat the ground around hives with this DE product: http://www.lowes.com/pd/Garden-Safe-Crawling-Insect-Killer-with-Diatomaceous-Earth-Powder/3276739
Cover the drawer tray of the Screened Bottom board (varroa trap) with this food grade 100% DE: http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/301999949776?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true
As a newBiee I have another question: What is the IPM solid bottom board to be installed under the screened bottom board?
Is it similar to this one: http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/product/WW-346.html or is it equipped with a removable drawer?
Thank you!


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

SS Auck said:


> I know people on here have used swiffer pads and i would be interested in seeing how they use them.


These are the no name brand micro floor cloths. Unscented. Palce them on top of the brood chamber where bees corral the SHB. Usually near the side of the frame rest. A few bees will be trapped also but I feel a sacrifice that has to be made.


----------



## tulsafarmer (Feb 28, 2016)

Don't know if i would do this, but a friend of mine is putting roach traps by combat in each of his hives and swears by them.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

tulsafarmer said:


> Don't know if i would do this, but a friend of mine is putting roach traps by combat in each of his hives and swears by them.


 Fipronil-- Bad Stuff... the argument is it stays in the trap... how when the shb tracks it around?


----------



## tulsafarmer (Feb 28, 2016)

They eat it. Look on you tube a lot of guys are using CD boxes and cutting places for the hive beetle to enter. There they have put combat roach gel in them . They swear by them.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

tulsafarmer said:


> They eat it. Look on you tube a lot of guys are using CD boxes and cutting places for the hive beetle to enter. There they have put combat roach gel in them . They swear by them.


Sure they swear by them because they use them. If they eat it and they exit the trap and it is on the beetle you don't think the fripronil gets in/on the wax etc ???


----------



## tulsafarmer (Feb 28, 2016)

Don't know, i don't use them. The guys I know haven't lost any hives from it.


----------

